# A few sticks of wood--



## scotsman (Jan 12, 2009)

Last month I negotiated for some wood that I found at a location north of us about 37 miles. I didn't have any idea of how much it might be, but knew it was/is a lot. There are two long rows of piled wood-one row is just about 210 yards long, while the other is about 165 yards long. The piles are rounded and between six and seven feet in height at the tallest and between 20 and 30 feet across the bottom. We have now hauled 4 cords in two trips and have cleared an area at the end of the first pile that is 20 feet long. According to the site manager, the wood is all over 60 years old and has been sitting outside in these piles for that long, but unused for the past 10 years. When asked what their plans were for it, he said the company would probably end up throwing it away. I hastened to suggest another alternative, the bottom line of which was that it became all mine if I would haul it away. I thought about it for 3 or 2 seconds before I agreed. This is Batch "B"!

Then he got this look in his eye and said, "When you're finished with that, we have at least four times this amount at our main plant (in a town that's 120 miles from here). I demurred, saying I didn't think I wanted to drive that far. He laughed and said that he might be able to get them to drop it all off at my place, since I was between that town and the disposal place they had planned to take it. I asked how much THAT would cost me, and he said we'd work something out, since management didn't want to pay to dispose of that much wood, they would come out ahead to bring it to me, so they might not charge anything. I suppose we'll see.

After the first load of two cords, he estimated that there was 600 cords, probably quite a bit more, but he was guessing. Taking 4' as the average height across 25', I've roughly estimated that the amount is 863 cords, which, at 2 cords/load and two trips/month year round, will require 17.95 years to haul home, BUT the wood is all 4" to 10" rounds and 90% of it is 20-24" in length, so all I have to do is haul and stack--no splitting, etc. AND the wood is all about as seasoned as it can get. Some pieces are longer than the average, but my saw should resolve that issue.

Cost: $5.00/load on my 6 X 12 trailer with 4' sides (2.43 cords), plus travel expenses, which I've calculated at $15.00/trip. If I knew how to attach photos, I'd do it, but so far I haven't figured that out.

So, I guess I'd better get busy, huh? Now, if I just had a stove!! <sigh!>


----------



## Duetech (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like you need to get a sign too. One that reads...FIREWOOD FOR SALE...YOU HAUL...(after the company drops off the last load that is). Could you ask them if they have any affiliates in MI? (PM me with the answer though...LOL)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow Texas boy. If all that wood is good, you have a winner. I highly suggest going into the firewood business if that is all good wood. Find out how much it would cost to have a logger with a big semi and pup to haul it to you or somewhere near you. Then for sure, put some ads in various papers, the radio stations and even post some locally. You might even be able to hire someone to do most of the work and you can smile big time by them doing all the work and you getting the dollars! Sweet! Too bad you are so far away....


----------



## iceman (Jan 12, 2009)

Texas boy said:
			
		

> Last month I negotiated for some wood that I found at a location north of us about 37 miles. I didn't have any idea of how much it might be, but knew it was/is a lot. There are two long rows of piled wood-one row is just about 210 yards long, while the other is about 165 yards long. The piles are rounded and between six and seven feet in height at the tallest and between 20 and 30 feet across the bottom. We have now hauled 4 cords in two trips and have cleared an area at the end of the first pile that is 20 feet long. According to the site manager, the wood is all over 60 years old and has been sitting outside in these piles for that long, but unused for the past 10 years. When asked what their plans were for it, he said the company would probably end up throwing it away. I hastened to suggest another alternative, the bottom line of which was that it became all mine if I would haul it away. I thought about it for 3 or 2 seconds before I agreed. This is Batch "B"!
> 
> Then he got this look in his eye and said, "When you're finished with that, we have at least four times this amount at our main plant (in a town that's 120 miles from here). I demurred, saying I didn't think I wanted to drive that far. He laughed and said that he might be able to get them to drop it all off at my place, since I was between that town and the disposal place they had planned to take it. I asked how much THAT would cost me, and he said we'd work something out, since management didn't want to pay to dispose of that much wood, they would come out ahead to bring it to me, so they might not charge anything. I suppose we'll see.
> 
> ...




wouldn't it be rotten wood after 60 years???
and be careful prolly some really really big snakes in there with everything else that could be living in there prolly as close to getting into heaven a snake will ever get so be caerful


----------



## Bigcube (Jan 12, 2009)

And here I have problems finding wood that will burn around here.  Good score, lucky dog.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 12, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> Texas boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, no, actually the wood is quite sound, just VERY dry and extremely hard. As I mentioned when I took the test sticks, I dropped them on the concrete driveway by accident and they rang like a bell. Our average relative humidity levels are around 10 to 25% depending on the time of day (morning is more humid). Spring and summer usually get down to 3 or 4% in the pm. Even the wood in contact with the ground is in good shape because the ground is so dry on the surface 'cause rain can't get to it for all the wood on top. I have been warned about the snakes and yes, I'm being careful. Of course, it's not a very bright snake that will camp in a woodpile with so many sticks readily at hand to beat it to death with!! But your caution is well taken.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 12, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Wow Texas boy. If all that wood is good, you have a winner. I highly suggest going into the firewood business if that is all good wood. Find out how much it would cost to have a logger with a big semi and pup to haul it to you or somewhere near you. Then for sure, put some ads in various papers, the radio stations and even post some locally. You might even be able to hire someone to do most of the work and you can smile big time by them doing all the work and you getting the dollars! Sweet! Too bad you are so far away....



I have walked the pile and poked around in it in a number of places. It all looks good so far. Even the pieces on the ground are good, so that was hopeful. 

The stuff is so hard and dry that I cannot see any smoke out of my chimney, even at night with a hand torch--and I'm just burnin' in an open fireplace! I have found some 3 X 3 pieces of what look like pine, but they are so light that I can light them directly with a BBQ lighter in about 15 seconds. I originally threw a few of them to the side as undesirable, but will now go back to get them as kindling. I may even split some of them with a hand ax (sometimes called a hatchet), but it doesn't look like it's necessary except to reduce the ignition time from 15 down to 5 seconds.

Sorry to be so far away, but it seems miraculous to find so much wood in this part of the world in the first place! I mentioned that this is Batch "B". There is a Batch "A" that may turn out to be even larger, especially when one considers that that company has 16 locations in my area and each location has quite a bit more than this smaller operation where Batch "B" is located that has only the one site.

The guy at "A" location estimates that they probably have over 1000 cords at each location, but again he was guessing. He just recently bought 57 53' semi-trailer loads of 8' Wolmanized landscape timbers to avoid having to handle so many of the smaller pieces of the 20"-24" wood they've used for so many years. I picked up some wood at one site and saw an individual woodpile of 10 rows of 60 foot long stacks that were 6' in height. Again, these pieces were 4" to 10" full rounds. These were not piles, but nice neat stacks. That stack was the smallest on the yard and I counted 38 such stacks. The company manager said that this location is their smallest one. Final arrangements are in suspense until he gets back, but he has committed to giving me as much as I want. If y'all were closer, I have a hunch everyone on Hearth would have pretty much wood to put back for a long time. Did I mention there is a Batch "C" that I'm also working on? It's probably about the same size as Batch "A", but don't know for sure yet. I may not even mess with it for obvious reasons--I won't live long enough to haul it all! What a problem, huh?


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't catch what kind of wood it was but free make sure stuck in my mind, good for you Texas...and watch out for those rattlers.


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 13, 2009)

Pics or it didnt' hapen %-P


----------



## cityevader (Jan 13, 2009)

HOOOLYYYYYY COW


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> Pics or it didnt' hapen %-P



Ahhh, a doubter!!  Well, if I ever am able to figure out how to post photos to this forum, I'll sure do it. It really IS more impressive in the photos. So far, it ain't happenin' for me. I don't know what I'm doin' wrong, but it's my bad somehow.   :-S


----------



## billb3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nearby paper mill shut down 60 years ago ?


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> I didn't catch what kind of wood it was but free make sure stuck in my mind, good for you Texas...and watch out for those rattlers.



It appears to be about 70-75% hardwoods of various types (lots of oak and what looks like ash and I think some bois d'arc), which is all like a rock! Then about 20% cedar and then 10% unknown, with some pine and other stuff I don't recognize, some of which looks like hardwood. When asked about the different kinds of wood, the manager said that over the years they have tried different kinds for light weight (for handling) versus durability, versus weather and bug resistence, etc. So, it's a mix of all kinds of stuff. I've experimented on some of the hardwood trying to drive a deck screw in with a hand drill. Had to drill a pilot hole first! Doubt if even bugs could have eaten that stuff!


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

cityevader said:
			
		

> HOOOLYYYYYY COW



Exactly what I said when I first saw those piles of wood and found out they didn't want it and that I could have it!


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Jan 13, 2009)

Can I be your neighbour? I will bake you cookies in exchange for you wood :D


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> Can I be your neighbour? I will bake you cookies in exchange for you wood :D



UH--OH! Now you've found one of my strengths--COOKIES! We should be able to work something out!  LOL!


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Nearby paper mill shut down 60 years ago ?



Nope, we don't have enough trees around here to have a paper mill. I think the closest one is in the Houston area (~600 miles SE of here).


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 13, 2009)

Texas boy said:
			
		

> myzamboni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, just the international discussion forum code for :WE WANT PICS!


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> Texas boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will work on it, but I'm not hopeful. I apparently don't have the feature in XP that allows size specification. I'm planning to try it using Picasa tonight when I get home, if nothing else comes up to torpedo that plan. Hey, maybe I can PM 'em to you and you could put 'em on! Would that work?


----------



## Pagey (Jan 13, 2009)

Right click on the photo and select "open with" and choose Microsoft Paint, which is built in to XP.  Then click Image, then Stretch/Skew.  Cut the horizontal dimensions down to about 30% each and then save the pic with a new file name.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Right click on the photo and select "open with" and choose Microsoft Paint, which is built in to XP.  Then click Image, then Stretch/Skew.  Cut the horizontal dimensions down to about 30% each and then save the pic with a new file name.



Okay, I did that. Here's a try. It's my trailer with a load of wood from the above-mentioned Batch "B".


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

Texas boy said:
			
		

> Pagey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOA! It worked!! Amazing! Okay, I'll send some of the other photos tonight when I get home.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet, glad it worked!  Now we can lust after massive wood tonight.  In a completely non-homosexual manner.  ;-)


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow...so that's where you live? Now I can see why you have to drive 40 miles for wood....your back yard is flatter than a puddle of water. Nice load of wood btw


edit to add...I'd like to see the wood that's staged up for removal too...thanks.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Sweet, glad it worked!  Now we can lust after massive wood tonight.  In a completely non-homosexual manner.  ;-)



Just FYI--
What you see there is about 1.75 cords. IF I could load it level to top of plywood, front to back, it would hold 2.4375 cords. However, the weight of a full trailer is extreme, so I've had to cut it back to something less for reasonable safety on the road. However, since it's $5.00/load, my Scottish blood rises up and clouds my judgement. Have not established safe load yet. First load was full up level and it was raw nerves and squashed tires (on the trailer) all the way home--~40 miles took almost two hours. Won't do that again.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Wow...so that's where you live? Now I can see why you have to drive 40 miles for wood....your back yard is flatter than a puddle of water. Nice load of wood btw
> 
> 
> edit to add...I'd like to see the wood that's staged up for removal too...thanks.



Actually, from where I'm standing to the farmhouse you see in the background the change in elevation is about 40', and that's a mile over there, btw. Of course, "topographic relief" is relative. It really isn't as flat as folks think, it's just that it's wide open. It is said that you can stand on a soda can and watch your dog run away for three days, but that isn't really true--it should be more like a week!  No, really I am joking about that! The cover you see in the background has pheasant and quail in it and we have dove, geese (seasonal), coyotes, roadrunners, rabbits and lots of other critters in and around it, so it isn't barren.

I'll try to get the batches of wood on tonight.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay, here's the photographic evidence: Batch A, which I've begun to work on hauling. This is the place where there are about 38 stacks just like this one on this site and the company has 16 locations each one of which has more. You can see other stacks in the background on one or two shots. They are under white covers way back there, which are little bitty white specks.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is Batch B, which I've also started on. If you look carefully, you can see another parallel row in the background. Both piles go way down past the double tree to the left of the yellow building.

Anybody got a nice stove to trade for a lifetime supply of wood? Let's talk!


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow! You da man. What an incredible find! Looks like you are in a fairly dry area in Texas- good for long lasting firewood with no rot. You have a lifetime supply there, and should probably go into business selling firewood, as the others have suggested. Wow! Lucky, lucky. And you don't even have a wood stove? (snicker) You can buy one from the profits of selling that wood. ;-) 

BTW I took your pine cones and kerosene suggestion to heart, and it has now become my favorite type of starter. Plus I'm getting use out of my 10 year old kerosene, to boot.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/23572/P0/

I was given a big 10lb box of Georgia fatwood over the holidays. Great stuff, but I'd use it as more of a 'fire rescuer' than as a starter.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 14, 2009)

Freakin' A, that's sweet!  Either I missed it, or I am blind: but tell me again what this company does/did to have so much wood lying around to later dispose of.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Freakin' A, that's sweet!  Either I missed it, or I am blind: but tell me again what this company does/did to have so much wood lying around to later dispose of.



If you look in the backgrounds you will see large warehouses. In the past, and for MANY years, the managers were allowed to store the product outdoors when indoor storage was full. Now the controling agency has decreed that there will be no more outdoor storage within 5 years, two or three of which have already passed. This wood was used to put under the bales to keep 'em off the ground. Since there is no more outdoor storage, there is no more use for this wood, which is called "dunnage". I just happened by at the right time to make the deals.

It's doubly ironic for the folks where Batch A is located-where the neat stacks are. They just recently bought about 81 53' semi-trailer loads of 8' Wolmanized landscape timbers to take the place of the stacks of short pieces of wood. So, now they've spent tons of money on timbers they can't use for more than another couple of years at most. In any event, the wood was freed up for a poor boy to tote to the house for heat, hopefully to last the rest of his days, and not have to buy propane to heat the house as he tries to "keep his lum blithely reekin' 'til he's auld eno' to dee". At the very least he won't have to decide between buying propane and buying food.

Now, if he can just get a stove, he should be set. Hopefully soon.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy cow that is real nice...that really is a lifetime supply of wood. For some reason I was expecting a hodge podge pile but that's all an easy take.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow . . . what a great find.


----------



## drdoct (Jan 14, 2009)

You know.... You could probably make a little money with a plan.  Find an enterprising person up north who knows wood.  I figure this stuff probably isnt more than 2500-3000 lbs per cord and maybe less because it's so dry.  You could get a premium right now for the good stuff if your ground game is laid out and you can get to the people looking for real seasoned dry stuff.  It costs $1100 to bring a load from Texarkana to Atlanta so I figure you could get it up north for probably $1500 if you find the right truck line.  They could drop you a 53' van trailer which you could load over the week.  Load about 19 cords on it which won't be completely full.  Send it to your enterprising person up north who already has 19 cords sold of the good stuff.  Voila... you sell to him @ $200 a cord... he tacks on $50 for his troubles and contacts.  Your out $80 a cord for the trucking which still nets you over $2000 for your weeks worth of work.  Not to bad for a little footwork.  You'd be helping people up north get some awesome dry stuff that they would never find up there.  Getting rid of 100 or so of your cords... keep what you can burn forever... Everybody wins.  It could be a good 'job' if you can find the right person on the other end.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 14, 2009)

This stuff is as good as gold. Definitely start selling it off. You could seriously have a second job (hey, this is TX, i don't know about full time wood peddlers down there). Save away the money you make from selling off the wood and buy a huge hauler and then increase ability to sell and maybe even drop prices and hire helpers. This is no small find.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, y'all--Last year (13 Jan 2009), I mentioned that I had found a few sticks of wood, but some of you didn't believe me and demanded photos. Well, I've now acquired the capability to attach photos so here y'go.

Batch A is the one with my 1-ton van in it. The two photos show the full pile of wood. If you look carefully, you will see a piece of wood which shows in both photos. This stack is one of 38 on this site, all about the same size. This is one of 16 locations which all have this amount or more. This batch is conservatively estimated at 2100 cords total.

Batch B is another pile with the yellow building in the far background. You can seen the two trees way down there at the far end of this pile. There is another pile between this pile and the large metal building you see to the left. Both piles calculate out to right at 861 cords, + or - about 10 cords. This batch is only this one site.

Batch C is another pile with the white pickup in it. This pile is about 16' tall, 30' across the base and more than 250 yards long. I've estimated it at 1406 cords. I have not made serious inquiry regarding batch C yet, but I have found out that it is available.

All this wood has been outdoors for more than 50 years and most for more than 80.

In November I found a place that can provide about 10 cords/month of 2 x 4 and 4 x 4 kiln dried lumber from a pallet manufacturer. I'll get photos of that when I get the first load.

So, there y'have it!! I think I'm fixed for wood for a while. Just didn't want y'all t'think I was just only braggin' like some of us Texas boys do!  :lol:


----------



## scotsman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, Y'all, sorry about the duplicate post. Forgot that I had done figgered out how to do the pictures. At least y'can see Batch C. It's new, I hope!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, was that already a year ago? geesh. what's the holdup?!?!?!? get to burnin...


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome! You really ought to sell some to those guys up north who are freezing their butts off. Are you ever getting yourself a stove?  

BTW I did settle on your kero and pine cones fire starting method. Works best for me of all the various methods I've tried. You're my favorite 'wood millionaire', dude.

Now start burning some of that stuff, hear? ;-)


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cluttermagnet said:
			
		

> Awesome! You really ought to sell some to those guys up north who are freezing their butts off. Are you ever getting yourself a stove?
> 
> BTW I did settle on your kero and pine cones fire starting method. Works best for me of all the various methods I've tried. You're my favorite 'wood millionaire', dude.
> 
> Now start burning some of that stuff, hear? ;-)


a woodianaire maybe even? I like the sounds of that.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 13, 2010)

Since you have all that wood I'd probably pick up that 2nd Fireview just to make sure you have enough heat for the house.  

Matt


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Cluttermagnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danno and Cluttermagnet--Since several of y'all have suggested that, I'm thinking about it somewhat seriously. Transportation is the main logistical hurdle and "wood" probably have to be done in the warm months, when folks are interested in other things. BUT, I have started to explore the possibility. The other question: Is 80 year old cedar that attractive to anyone?

Glad the cones and kero works for you. Sure worked for my grandpa and before him for lots of generatiions. It will even work with green cones! Just soak 'em and the little they absorb, compared to the dry ones, will get the pitch going for a long burn. Try it, you might like it!   

Re: the stove--I pick it up at the freight dock today. The sweep is supposed to come Monday to install the insulated liner, that's been lying in my floor for several days, so we should be "on fire" by Monday night.

I kinda like to think of myself as "The Stick Man"! :lol:  Like Dennis and the folks he helps out, it would be nice to get some of all these millions of pounds (best estimate is between 4000 and 4600 cords) of wood up to the people who need it, but I don't have enough money to finance that deal on my own. If I figure something out, I'll holler. Who would have ever thought this area had so much wood! Y'all have all the trees, after all!


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 13, 2010)

find of a lifetime


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 13, 2010)

Seems like you need a partner somewhere along I-25 in Colorado and a third partner with a semi.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas boy said:
			
		

> The other question: Is 80 year old cedar that attractive to anyone?


this is a valid concern. I feel the only way to completely understand the quality of your wood is to have someone test it out. Please send about 10 cords my way and i'll be happy to help in any way i can.


----------



## Tony H (Jan 13, 2010)

Holy Moly that's alot of wood what the heck were they using it for? Like the others said seems a firewood business would be in order. Sell the first as a you haul operation and as you get some cash flow going you can buy the equipment to run the business with delivery. Think of the toys you can buy skid steer,dump truck, saws, big dump trailer and then buy some new company trucks for the family. Sounds like alot but if your estimate is anywhere close you are talking about over a Million dollars worth of wood


----------



## Bigcube (Jan 13, 2010)

And here I have over 5 cords that refuses to burn in my stove.  :long:


----------



## scotsman (Jan 13, 2010)

Tony H said:
			
		

> Holy Moly that's alot of wood what the heck were they using it for? Like the others said seems a firewood business would be in order. Sell the first as a you haul operation and as you get some cash flow going you can buy the equipment to run the business with delivery. Think of the toys you can buy skid steer,dump truck, saws, big dump trailer and then buy some new company trucks for the family. Sounds like alot but if your estimate is anywhere close you are talking about over a Million dollars worth of wood



Yes, it IS a lot of wood, but again, it's cedar, which makes me wonder just how much in demand it would be. Some folks turn their noses up at cedar, but I have found that in a controlled combustion air situation, as dry as this is, it will burn as long as oak PLUS it gets hotter way faster than any other wood I've ever burned. I would even wager that the BTU output per unit time for cedar this dry may be comparable and maybe even better than the oaks. Ash, maple, hickory and a couple others, maybe not, but THIS 80 year old cedar burns extremely hot AND it smells good to boot! The only kind of wood I'd take in a 1 to 1 trade would be bois d'arc, IF it was as dry. One stove load of that could burn 24/7 for a week!

I am seriously considering the prospects however.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 13, 2010)

spoken like a true salesman


----------



## scotsman (Jan 16, 2010)

Yesterday I found a few MORE sticks of wood!! I've attached photos. All the wood in the cubes is mine. It's all hardwoods, mostly oak, but some ash and other stuff. There must be 200 or more of those cubes sitting under cover. Since they are four feet on each side, each one that's full is half a cord. The owner said they've been there since he was a kid and he's now 56! So, they've been sitting under cover drying out for a very long time. I'm planning to go up and pick up four loads Monday. That will be four cubes to the load or two cords per load.


----------



## Birdman1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Texas boy said:
			
		

> Yesterday I found a few MORE sticks of wood!! I've attached photos. All the wood in the cubes are mine. It's all hardwoods, mostly oak, but some ash and other stuff. There must be 200 or more of those cubes sitting under cover. Since they are four feet on each side, each one that's full is half a cord. The owner said they've been there since he was a kid and he's now 56! So, they've been sitting under cover drying out for a very long time. I'm planning to go up and pick up four loads Monday. That will be four cubes to the load or two cords per load.





O.K. 
I know that every thing in Texas is "bigger"
But now you're just showing off ;-P 

Congrats Lucky Boy


----------



## scotsman (Jan 16, 2010)

This is related because I saw it on the way back from the aforementioned wood find. Big up the photo and look in the back of the white pickup. There must have been a story here, because the procession had the normal cars for the family and was a mile long with lots of very fancy cars, so the person was NOT a poor folk. This was in Muleshoe yesterday! That's about 70 miles northwest of Lubbock.


----------



## Birdman1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Texas boy said:
			
		

> This is related because I saw it on the way back from the aforementioned wood find. Big up the photo and look in the back of the white pickup. There must have been a story here, because the procession had the normal cars for the family and was a mile long with lots of very fancy cars, so the person was NOT a poor folk. This was in Muleshoe yesterday! That's about 70 miles northwest of Lubbock.



Now that's a man who must have loved his pick up


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 16, 2010)

I wanna go that way! Either that or a Viking funeral.


----------



## YZF1R (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW! Just read this post for the first time. Good for you Texas boy! 

Steve


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I wanna go that way! Either that or a Viking funeral.


Best laugh all week. I even laugh again when I revisit this post. :lol:


----------



## Corey (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats on the wood find...looks like you're set!

As for the guy in the pick-up, seems like funerals are getting more 'creative'.  We had a story in the local paper not too long ago about a guy who was a lifelong Case tractor dealer.  His procession was a parade of antique tractors. 

http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2009/sep/02/tractors-provide-fitting-send-/


----------



## scotsman (Jan 24, 2010)

cozy heat said:
			
		

> Congrats on the wood find...looks like you're set!
> 
> As for the guy in the pick-up, seems like funerals are getting more 'creative'.  We had a story in the local paper not too long ago about a guy who was a lifelong Case tractor dealer.  His procession was a parade of antique tractors.
> 
> http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2009/sep/02/tractors-provide-fitting-send-/



I doubt this was a case of "creative". The guy was more than likely a thrifty old farmer who had lived around here all his life and had probably told his wife a 1000 times NOT to go to expense for his funeral. He probably told her that when he died, just drag him off to the turnrow an' kick some dirt over him and that would be plenty. She probably only got him a casket because the law might require it, I don't know. But since there were no funeral home cars, I suspect the service was at his church and his church family did the buryin'. That's not unusual out here. I've seen more than one funeral that was like this. Folks out here live fairly simple lives and prefer to die that way.


----------

